# Mud Rug Suggestions Please



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I need to get some new rugs for in front of our doorways. We have an unusual amount of snow this year and between the two of us and Willow, we are really tracking in a lot stuff! Non slip would be the most important feature for us. Do you have any rugs to trap dirt and water that you absolutely love? Just wondering.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Orvis has water trapper dog mats in different sizes and colors.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I really like our mats. No snow where I live, but thankfully having lots of rain. I found them at Costco for maybe $10. The name on the tag is EUROW, their website is www.eurow.com They aren't the prettiest, but stay in place and work well!


----------



## LittlePapi (Oct 27, 2016)

We love our Waterhog Mats from LL Bean! Can't imagine a New England Winter without them. Plus, LL Bean has THE best customer service out there!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

LittlePapi said:


> We love our Waterhog Mats from LL Bean! Can't imagine a New England Winter without them. Plus, LL Bean has THE best customer service out there!


Thanks. I'll check them out. I like LL Bean too but I've only purchased clothing. I'll look for the Waterhog.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Bowie's Mom said:


> I really like our mats. No snow where I live, but thankfully having lots of rain. I found them at Costco for maybe $10. The name on the tag is EUROW, their website is www.eurow.com They aren't the prettiest, but stay in place and work well!


I'll check Costco's website. For some reason the link you provided doesn't show any mats (unless I'm just blind!). Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> Orvis has water trapper dog mats in different sizes and colors.


I used to get Orvis catalogs but haven't for a long time. I'll look at their website. Thanks.


----------

